# Sticky  The DH/FR Your Best Shot of the Year Thread



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

Since we did one of these last year, we should make it a tradition. It's only February, lots of you guys will be snowed under still, but I'm sure there's already some great shots out there. I'll start us off, here are a couple of me, taken yesterday by my good friend Reuben Shaul:


----------



## chillindrdude (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

Nice pictures! Still covered in snow here...


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

Mine so far... These were just simple shots, I'll try to get some better ones later.


----------



## dankist4x4 (Jun 26, 2006)

This is from a race up in Wisconsin. Funny thing is I didn't realize I was putting any style into any of the jumps till I saw this pic.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

dankist4x4 said:


> This is from a race up in Wisconsin. Funny thing is I didn't realize I was putting any style into any of the jumps till I saw this pic.


gonna be the ******* here, but if you don't realize you're doing that in the air, you're probably not very good/riding dangerously stupidly, and probably shouldn't be in the air that much.

But honestly, I bet you realize that you're steezin, and you just didn't realize you were getting it *that* steezy, in which case I take it all back!

edit: also, because opinions are like a5sholes, heres some content of my own!


----------



## dankist4x4 (Jun 26, 2006)

haha, yeah I guess I knew I was putting some style into it I just didn't realize I was throwing the steez down.

edit: I just realized that this is for 2012 pictures and not last years


----------



## genemk (Sep 15, 2009)

Here's a few.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

I really like that second one genemk, it looks rad.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

I am humbled...can't even put any of mine up....great photos !!!


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

oh come on william.. that picture isn't from 2012, who are you tryin to fool!

2012 so far:


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Only went out 2 times so far but here are a few....


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

hahaha, I only have video of me esploding my wheel on that drop in 2012, no pictures, but you called me on it so I guess I should go produce a 2012 pic.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)




----------



## Will Goes Boing (Jan 25, 2008)

ustemuf said:


> oh come on william.. that picture isn't from 2012, who are you tryin to fool!
> 
> 2012 so far:


Dude that made me LOL.


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

does it look better after some editing?


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

Moosey said:


> does it look better after some editing?


Much better colors, yes. But I don't think the cropping works with the fence, you'll need to leave at least a little sky in there still. The original has a nice sense of size and scale to it, there is room for a little cropping for sure, but maybe not as much as your second version. My two cents'...


----------



## scottvt (Jul 19, 2009)

dankist4x4 said:


> This is from a race up in Wisconsin. Funny thing is I didn't realize I was putting any style into any of the jumps till I saw this pic.


YES! I was racing that day too, all the pics Joe took of me were on the steeper rocky part just before this jump. Sounds like they will be bumping the race up to early spring this year.


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

Iceman2058 said:


> Much better colors, yes. But I don't think the cropping works with the fence, you'll need to leave at least a little sky in there still. The original has a nice sense of size and scale to it, there is room for a little cropping for sure, but maybe not as much as your second version. My two cents'...


noted, thanks for the advice, i was thinking the same thing, but wanted to try this too. I'll work on the cropping a little more.


----------



## AndyN (Jan 12, 2004)

No real faves, but here's a couple


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

Moosey said:


> noted, thanks for the advice, i was thinking the same thing, but wanted to try this too. I'll work on the cropping a little more.


Agreed with other poster - colors yes, composition:no...

Moosey, check out the photography rule of thirds and keep it in mind when you are cropping. This is a very elemental form of adjusting image composition to make it more appealing to the human eye.
Rule of Thirds


----------



## eabos (Jun 11, 2005)

So far this year, I'm liking these. Not so much for the riding content but from the photo aspect, pretty sweet.


----------



## Calhoun (Nov 11, 2008)

AndyN said:


> No real faves, but here's a couple


Nice Angel Fire shots! The second pic is awesome.


----------



## B-Mac (Oct 2, 2008)

William42 said:


> edit: also, because opinions are like a5sholes, heres some content of my own!


Nice frikkin drop!!!!!!!!!!

Any idea how big that was?


----------



## genemk (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks William42. Your drop photo looks sick! Would love to have stuff like that to ride. 

Ustemuf, that photo is too amazing for words. Thanks for a good laugh.


----------



## AndyN (Jan 12, 2004)

Calhoun said:


> Nice Angel Fire shots! The second pic is awesome.


Thanks man. Can't wait to get back up there.


----------



## 62kona (Mar 25, 2008)

Here are a few from this weekend in Simi Valley.


----------



## OffCamber (May 29, 2005)

Here's a couple shot by my daughter on my iphone. Testing the suspension on my new bike while camping at Santos. Just turned 46 y/o and still just like riding.


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

My only picture from 2012 so far. .. wait this was from 2011.. so was Gene's.


----------



## AlsTrance (Aug 30, 2010)

OffCamber said:


> Here's a couple shot by my daughter on my iphone. Testing the suspension on my new bike while camping at Santos. Just turned 46 y/o and still just like riding.


Nice work man. I'm just a couple of years behind you and would love to work up to these sorts of jumps.


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

Thanks to the mod who stickied this thread!!!


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

LHere's one I'm digging out right now
Take off is where bikes at and landing is the board at the bottom below trees, ladders area nono so a plank overhanging a vertical wall that was dug out today and the drop comes in at a couple feet lol.


----------



## genemk (Sep 15, 2009)

Ryan, the photos are winter of 2011-2012. That's close enough.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

OffCamber said:


> Here's a couple shot by my daughter on my iphone. Testing the suspension on my new bike while camping at Santos. Just turned 46 y/o and still just like riding.


Pisspot, no pads, 46 y/o and SENDING IT. That's what I'm talking about. Makes me realize there's hopefully many years of fun riding ahead still of me (at 38 I'm just a spring chicken LOL)... :thumbsup:


----------



## lelebebbel (Jan 31, 2005)

This is my favorite one so far this year. I need to get a bit more creative with those jump shots though.


----------



## aenema (Apr 17, 2006)

ustemuf said:


> oh come on william.. that picture isn't from 2012, who are you tryin to fool!
> 
> 2012 so far:


Must be Brian Lopes. No shirt and wearing a mask to not get flack from riding a non sponsor bike. Makes perfect sense.


----------



## danglingmanhood (Sep 16, 2005)

Nice shots you guys, OffCamber keep shreddin', and stay young!


----------



## OffCamber (May 29, 2005)

danglingmanhood said:


> Nice shots you guys, OffCamber keep shreddin', and stay young!


Will do Riding bikes is all about having fun and hanging with others with like mindset. I just wish I was closer than 12hrs to the nearest mountains (not counting Cuba). My DH bike would get a lot more use:madman:


----------



## dirtnut (Jul 30, 2011)

ustemuf said:


> 2012 so far:


Any other pics of this ride? Oh and btw +1 rep :thumbsup:


----------



## mewsck (Feb 9, 2012)

second that


----------



## Dominator13 (Aug 31, 2006)

Double post


----------



## Dominator13 (Aug 31, 2006)

*Nice!!!*



B-Mac said:


> Nice frikkin drop!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Any idea how big that was?


Never seen it from that angle. Actually, never even walked over to that side of it. It is way bigger than that picture makes it seem. Not the most comfortable landing either. Nice work! :thumbsup:


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

really? I donno, I don't think of it as that big...maybe 7-9 feet high, and 15 out? Having done both, I can tell you its way worse to overshoot then undershoot! I think its relatively smooth if you land in the sweet spot. 

Anyway, I'll try and get some 2012 pictures this weekend, since that was technically shot in 2011 (although I've done it in 2012!)


----------



## BigBrown27 (Jun 19, 2011)

dankist4x4 said:


> This is from a race up in Wisconsin. Funny thing is I didn't realize I was putting any style into any of the jumps till I saw this pic.


where in wisconsin was the race? im visiting in june, need places to shred!


----------



## darkzeon (Jun 15, 2006)

Nothing really outrageous.


----------



## ron m. (Aug 1, 2009)

darkzeon said:


> Nothing really outrageous.


Nice... where is this, bro?


----------



## cowpatchman6 (Jun 27, 2009)

ron m. said:


> Nice... where is this, bro?


Philippines.


----------



## darkzeon (Jun 15, 2006)

ron m. said:


> Nice... where is this, bro?


La Trinidad, Philippines

Couple of few more shots...Half drunk most of the time the pics were taken


----------



## scottvt (Jul 19, 2009)

BigBrown27 said:


> where in wisconsin was the race? im visiting in june, need places to shred!


Nordic Mountain in the Wautoma, Wild Rose area. Nothing too crazy, but it's pretty much all we have for DH/FR riding. No lift service, except for special events. Free to ride too, except for special events where you need to buy a lift pass.


----------



## ron m. (Aug 1, 2009)

darkzeon said:


> La Trinidad, Philippines


I like how you guys roll, Darkzeon. I knew you guys had to be close to Baguio with those type of trees around you.


----------



## danglingmanhood (Sep 16, 2005)

Darkzeon you guys are getting nasty there, and you guys have some beautiful looking trails.


----------



## darkzeon (Jun 15, 2006)

ron m. said:


> I like how you guys roll, Darkzeon. I knew you guys had to be close to Baguio with those type of trees around you.


You originally from here? But, yeah we're close to Baguio. :thumbsup:



danglingmanhood said:


> Darkzeon you guys are getting nasty there, and you guys have some beautiful looking trails.


Thanks. We were planning on doing a little re-work on the trail. Sadly though I had a freak accident yesterday and slicing up my knee (real bad) :madman:. I guess I have to sit this one out...The upside is that I don't get to do any work  (denial).


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

well, since I get called out for posting an end of year 2011 photo, heres a 2012 huck!










edit: and I would like to add, the new iphone 4s camera is pretty fycking sweet.


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

haha!! well executed william, sorry i had to call you out! or else i'd be posting mushroom drops too.

to keep with the thread theme...some riding i did today:



>


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

couldnt forget a shot of my friend.. lol.. he rode this out!


>


----------



## craigstr (Sep 19, 2003)

*Here is my favorite*

even though it is pulled from a vid.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

ustemuf said:


> haha!! well executed william, sorry i had to call you out! or else i'd be posting mushroom drops too.
> 
> to keep with the thread theme...some riding i did today:


ustemuf, killing it as always. That table is pretty damn clicked.


----------



## markipoo (Feb 13, 2012)

Haha nice pics guys!


----------



## ron m. (Aug 1, 2009)

darkzeon said:


> You originally from here? But, yeah we're close to Baguio. :thumbsup:


Yeah, grew up in Bulacan, but I've been in the US for almost 30 years now (yes, I'm old enough to be your dad... haha!)

Lots of Flip riders here in SF-Bay Area... let us know if you're planning a visit and we can show you the local trails.


----------



## V.P. (Aug 26, 2007)

sweet pics ustemuf


----------



## Swoop (Oct 26, 2004)

I hope this counts... It was the last time I rode a DH bike....in '06. But I think it looks kinda cool.


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

here's some goodies from this weekend...


----------



## V.P. (Aug 26, 2007)

^ get some 5.10 dude


----------



## darkzeon (Jun 15, 2006)

V.P. said:


> ^ get some 5.10 dude


haha, Just noticed the boots! Jeans for life!


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

moosey did you do that drop? that looks like you're hitting some bigger drops these days, thats awesome, keep it up man!


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

William42 said:


> moosey did you do that drop? that looks like you're hitting some bigger drops these days, thats awesome, keep it up man!


Yup, 7' to top of landing. I'm trying to make a sequence outta it. It leads into that canal gap.

As far as shoes, I'm looking into some 5.10s. My friend is more than content with his boots though.


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

First sequence...


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

William42 said:


> moosey did you do that drop? that looks like you're hitting some bigger drops these days, thats awesome, keep it up man!


Delivered.









btw I'll post my pictures in two threads if I feel like it.


----------



## ron m. (Aug 1, 2009)

Swoop said:


> I hope this counts... It was the last time I rode a DH bike....in '06. But I think it looks kinda cool.


Did you quit? Why? Looks like you were skilled.


----------



## CesarRP (Aug 24, 2010)

*last weekend*

My friend got this shot of me.


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

gettin saucy.


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

ustemuf said:


> gettin saucy.


Can't wait to see the video :thumbsup:


----------



## rhysjenz (Mar 3, 2012)

These pics are knarly. I wish my local was like half of these places...


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

every other weekend = wife works
wife works = i ride!

i've been doing nothing but berms for that bar drag contest for the past couple of weeks so i wanted to get some friggin air time. i started riding early and later on one of the local riders/photographers happened to stop by and snapped some pics of the action. sweet!!!



> hi res = https://ep1.pinkbike.org/p6pb7788800/p5pb7788800.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


$20 jersey from jensonusa.com


----------



## kaneshiro76 (Jan 11, 2012)

This thread looks good! Shout out to everyone here.. I wish I had a setup as good as yours!:thumbsup:


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

this is the first shot I've seen that does this drop/gap justice.


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

ustemuf said:


> every other weekend = wife works
> wife works = i ride!


Congrats on getting the daily shot on Vitalmtb with your sick close camera whip shot.


----------



## foulhabits (Mar 3, 2011)

bullcrew said:


>


I know where this is!

And nice pics everyone! Im jealous.


----------



## darkzeon (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

First off props to ustemuf very nice.....:thumbsup:

This is now dug out to 9' down and 15' out its the smaller of the drops on lazy daze


















This is the drop after the first on lazy daze itsbeen dug out and landing is out of frame.


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

*Lil' table*

Haven't been riding too much since November due to a tweaked ankle but past I've been getting my shred on the last two weeks









Byah


----------



## Josie7 (Feb 27, 2012)

my favorite..


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Josie7 said:


> my favorite..


Iggz nice style and Josie that's a pretty solid log jump lol I like that :thumbsup:


----------



## Josie7 (Feb 27, 2012)

bullcrew said:


> Iggz nice style and Josie that's a pretty solid log jump lol I like that :thumbsup:


Thanks... not bad for an old guy eh?


----------



## Josie7 (Feb 27, 2012)

William42 said:


> this is the first shot I've seen that does this drop/gap justice.


That looks ridiculously huge.. how big that? Any other angles of it, great pic!


----------



## TNC3 (May 19, 2010)




----------



## TNC3 (May 19, 2010)

Screenshots from vid...AZ FR sesh 2012.


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

Heres me testing out a pumptrack we started a few days ago.


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

>


:rockon:


----------



## zoldyck (Apr 1, 2012)

amazing shots! im so jealous.


----------



## Fast Willy (Mar 25, 2012)

nice shots. I'll have to work up some balls to do them jumps.


----------



## igotbanned (Oct 20, 2007)

Going fast


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

all you guys lurking this thread need to step up the photo game and get in on the action!!



>


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

Josie7 said:


> That looks ridiculously huge.. how big that? Any other angles of it, great pic!


50 ft lip to lip.....about 25ft down. if you land at the bottom its like 70 out and 35 down.

here's a pic from last year:


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Again ustemuf its hard to compete with you lol,i got a couple buddies that go massive bit riders at that caliber are few and far. Buddy bobby root is fun to ride with but when he Goes huge its embarrassing for the rest of us. Lmao.

My biggest gap is 35' and I'm OK with that for now lol..

Not the biggest but only shot I've got from the last bit, been to busy to ride
Its only 10' down 16' out the one after it is 12-14' don minimum 21' out. Neither are huge but put back to back on the run makes for fun.

lazydaze drop bullcrew Video - Pinkbike.com


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

ustemuf said:


> all you guys lurking this thread need to step up the photo game and get in on the action!!


It's your fault. Once someone goes 50 lip to lip, the thread's dead.  Now we have to make a new thread, "Your best photos of 2012 that are not as good as ustemuf's".


----------



## Montuckyhuck (Apr 8, 2012)

Josie7 said:


> my favorite..


Jackson??


----------



## Josie7 (Feb 27, 2012)

yup..jackson, well, really wilson


----------



## Montuckyhuck (Apr 8, 2012)

Love the pass!!!!!


----------



## Urbantrials (Apr 14, 2012)

sick photos


----------



## V.P. (Aug 26, 2007)

sick shots ustemuf, got some vid as well?


----------



## dirtnut (Jul 30, 2011)

V.P. said:


> sick shots ustemuf, got some vid as well?


mrfumetsu - YouTube

Enjoy :thumbsup:


----------



## rockey mtn (Apr 24, 2012)

those are some sick shots


----------



## swiftgiftslick (Mar 23, 2012)

these are awesome photos man. im new to dh and dont know much about it, but im learning more as i go


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

Iceman2058 said:


> It's your fault. Once someone goes 50 lip to lip, the thread's dead.  Now we have to make a new thread, "Your best photos of 2012 that are not as good as ustemuf's".





bullcrew said:


> Again ustemuf its hard to compete with you lol,i got a couple buddies that go massive bit riders at that caliber are few and far. Buddy bobby root is fun to ride with but when he Goes huge its embarrassing for the rest of us. Lmao.


ooooooooooh come on now!! no excuses. it's all about sharing not competing! i post pictures in hopes of people getting stoked to ride.

really that 50ft step down isnt even hard.. it's more courage than skills thats for sure. i'm sure most of the riders here could do it if they just had some trust and followed me in to get the speed.

oh and of course... more pics!



>


----------



## ryan788h (Apr 30, 2012)

ustemuf said:


> ooooooooooh come on now!! no excuses. it's all about sharing not competing! i post pictures in hopes of people getting stoked to ride.
> 
> really that 50ft step down isnt even hard.. it's more courage than skills thats for sure. i'm sure most of the riders here could do it if they just had some trust and followed me in to get the speed.
> 
> oh and of course... more pics!


Damn i need to learn how to whip like that so flat


----------



## ryan788h (Apr 30, 2012)

just started riding dh next year i will have to submit some pictures


----------



## Mason8or (May 3, 2012)

nice


----------



## Josie7 (Feb 27, 2012)

ustemuf said:


> ooooooooooh come on now!! no excuses. it's all about sharing not competing! i post pictures in hopes of people getting stoked to ride.
> 
> really that 50ft step down isnt even hard.. it's more courage than skills thats for sure. i'm sure most of the riders here could do it if they just had some trust and followed me in to get the speed.
> 
> oh and of course... more pics!


I bet I know the speed.. really, really, f-in fast!


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

Josie7 said:


> I bet I know the speed.. really, really, f-in fast!


not as fast as ya'd think  theres a ~25 foot stepdown right before it that gives you the speed you need...so just imagine its only the speed needed for a 25 footer and you're golden!

http://www.pinkbike.com/v/249209/l/

<a href="http://www.pinkbike.com/video/249209/">


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

God, it really is just another Ustemuf thread at this point


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

ehigh said:


> God, it really is just another Ustemuf thread at this point


buahahaha post your own then! pictures of people riding and having fun are always good in a picture thread, and its even better when the pictures are well composed and the riding baddass!


----------



## foulhabits (Mar 3, 2011)

*Best so far for me but im working on it.*


----------



## CesarRP (Aug 24, 2010)

*So far*

In the Ajusco


----------



## backshift (Nov 26, 2008)

in ak


----------



## mgs781 (Dec 10, 2007)

Removed


----------



## downhi (May 28, 2012)

cool


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Went and shot with Nate yesterday here are some images. He was looking dialed and so was the trail!


----------



## coghi (Jan 5, 2007)

here are mine, all from 2012 CopaTica, costaricas national DH cup.


----------



## DownHillBermBreaker (Dec 1, 2011)

only 15 and shredding


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

Today I went to shoot the 3rd race in our national DH series (too much traveling to train/practice recently, so I didn't race...). Here are a few I like from the day:


----------



## kevapms5 (Jun 3, 2012)

*trek*

just getting post in. sorry


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

Iceman2058 said:


>


Uhh that KTM is prime. I would love to try one out.


----------



## Akmike123 (Jun 4, 2012)

Some really nice pics, hope I'll be that brave someday  not enough confidence yet


----------



## DownHillBermBreaker (Dec 1, 2011)

Does anybody know what a corkscrew feature is?


----------



## kbjohnson7 (Jun 9, 2012)

Awesome pics!


----------



## saber617 (May 31, 2012)

Great pics guys.I hope to ad to this soon


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

:rockon:


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

Hey there Mr. Boostemuf, your grass looks exactly like ours, these days. On a side note, I just overtook you in the Dirt Fantasy League standings. Stoked. Now, how not to screw up the next round...


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

Here's some of the jump at my friends house. Pretty big now, but nothing to fancy.


----------



## mudforlunch (Aug 9, 2004)

scottvt said:


> YES! I was racing that day too, all the pics Joe took of me were on the steeper rocky part just before this jump. Sounds like they will be bumping the race up to early spring this year.


Where and what race is this?


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

Iceman2058 said:


> Hey there Mr. Boostemuf, your grass looks exactly like ours, these days. On a side note, I just overtook you in the Dirt Fantasy League standings. Stoked. Now, how not to screw up the next round...


damn it...i uber failed on the last round, switched out danny hart and matt simmonds.. for mick hannah and steve smith.. uakdshjsakljf


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

Nice work with the old trailer, Moosey. That's my backyard dilemma right now, I need a roll in-I hate pedaling hard at my jumps.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

ustemuf said:


> damn it...i uber failed on the last round, switched out danny hart and matt simmonds.. for mick hannah and steve smith.. uakdshjsakljf


Well you'd have thought they'd both do well there, you got quite unlucky there.

I reckon I'm sitting pretty with Gwin and Hill on the team for MSA. I don't know what to do about Tracey Hannah though...I think she's still off pace on the rough tracks. The other girls are too expensive (high maintenance too probably  ).


----------



## cowpatchman6 (Jun 27, 2009)

Beer Can Scraping Contest...


----------



## PandaPancake (Jun 14, 2012)

Hmmm don't think my Huffy is going to last long here...


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

GLC Drop









Heart of Darkness Berm









Dirt Merchant


----------



## jaycagney (Jun 24, 2011)

mountain creek bike park, photo from my buddy chirstoper vanderyajt


----------



## GreyCloud (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Moosey said:


> GLC Drop
> 
> Heart of Darkness Berm
> 
> ...


no Whistler photos,....everyone looks good at Whistler:thumbsup:


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

ustemuf said:


> :rockon:


now that is big


----------



## fuelinjection23 (Sep 3, 2005)

Swoop said:


> I hope this counts... It was the last time I rode a DH bike....in '06. But I think it looks kinda cool.


you should keep riding ur DH bike...


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

been a lil while..... keep postin em fellas!!



>


----------



## dktotz (Jul 30, 2012)

chillindrdude said:


>


Really nice photo. I can feel the speed right now.


----------



## dktotz (Jul 30, 2012)

William42 said:


> gonna be the ******* here, but if you don't realize you're doing that in the air, you're probably not very good/riding dangerously stupidly, and probably shouldn't be in the air that much.
> 
> But honestly, I bet you realize that you're steezin, and you just didn't realize you were getting it *that* steezy, in which case I take it all back!
> 
> edit: also, because opinions are like a5sholes, heres some content of my own!


Wow!!! That drop is breath taking! Nice shot!


----------



## dktotz (Jul 30, 2012)

bullcrew said:


>


Good thing you're wearing your helmet dude.


----------



## igotbanned (Oct 20, 2007)

3 of my favorites from last weekend's trip to Northstar.... blew up my shock on the first day though, hence the two different bikes. Cracked the shock body!




























Photos credit: Cade VanHeel, Suspended Productions


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

two raw photos from a photo/video shoot with my friend today. I got tons of editing to do, which will help keep my occupied while I heal.

Nothing cool, just a side shot to show how massive the jump is.









tables (also shows amplitude. lip is a couple inches outta the shot.)


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

*Me*

Friend snapped this of me today, just a little gap but a nice pic:


----------



## mythosman (Aug 19, 2010)

Humbling thread to say the least.. Really great stuff guys.. Inspiring


----------



## motochick (Jun 22, 2010)

I just started riding DH and don't have many pics, mostly because that means you have to stop. I am still a little too excited to stop! This is the little jump on a local trail.










Brenda


----------



## bklnbdub (Mar 16, 2008)

Shot at Launch Bike Park in PA this weekend.


----------



## jaycagney (Jun 24, 2011)

eh, almost freeride ish


----------



## j4mi3 (Aug 7, 2012)

jaycagney said:


> eh, almost freeride ish


great photo. what camera?


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

j4mi3 said:


> great photo. what camera?


EXIF data (you can see this if you download the file and then look at properties, there are also browser plugins that let you see on the fly) shows the following>
Canon EOS 5D Mark II
ISO 250
f/4
1/40 sec

shows as "no flash, compulsory," must be running some pocket wizards for the remote setup...

I've just picked up my first dSLR and off camera flash, so I'd be interested in hearing more on this technique.


----------



## howardyudoing (Mar 31, 2010)

best shot of me off my bike.


----------



## jaycagney (Jun 24, 2011)

CharacterZero said:


> EXIF data (you can see this if you download the file and then look at properties, there are also browser plugins that let you see on the fly) shows the following>
> Canon EOS 5D Mark II
> ISO 250
> f/4
> ...


well, you pretty much nailed it.

used pw's, two flashes, and a remote shutter release that I had taped to my handlebar


----------



## Ryan.SH (Aug 22, 2012)

great shot!


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

In honor of Tony Scott...this was shot on our Top Gun trail a couple of days ago:


----------



## PcolaDirtDevil (Aug 23, 2012)

Love the pics!!!!


----------



## rat7761 (Apr 20, 2008)

A-Line Whistler.


----------



## Dominator13 (Aug 31, 2006)

*A little B&W.*

This is a great shot of my buddy...Boodockles, N* ought 12!


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

rat7761 said:


> A-Line Whistler.


WOOOOOWWWW! :eekster::thumbsup:

CRAZY looking!:crazy::yikes:


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

MTB Pilot said:


> WOOOOOWWWW! :eekster::thumbsup:
> 
> CRAZY looking!:crazy::yikes:


In my experience the camera usually takes something that feels and looks huge in person and sort of mellows it out in a picture. If that is the case here it's got to be huge in person.


----------



## Josie7 (Feb 27, 2012)

a video clip that is a pic? how does one just make it a picture from a video?


----------



## PcolaDirtDevil (Aug 23, 2012)

mtb pilot said:


> wooooowwww! :eekster::thumbsup:
> 
> Crazy looking!:crazy::yikes:


i will 2nd that! Wooooowwwwwww!!!!!! Hell yeah!!!!


----------



## Rogue655 (Aug 10, 2012)

This thread makes me want to ride right now


----------



## davet (Jan 12, 2004)

it's from very early in the year!


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

davet said:


> it's from very early in the year!


Wow, that's an impressive shot.:thumbsup:


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

*Trestle Bike Park*

Hadn't taken any pixs in years. Buddy was in town from Texas so we shot a few.


----------



## zanwahwarden (Sep 11, 2012)

sweet pics


----------



## foulhabits (Mar 3, 2011)

At a special place in SD county!


----------



## rjackson33 (Jul 12, 2008)

Here's one from the start of the year, were just gearing up for another riding season here in the South. 11 days till the bike park opens, hell yea!


----------



## kazlx (Jun 13, 2005)

Not bad for a photo grab from an iphone video...


----------



## timng85 (Sep 20, 2012)

nice shot dude


----------



## ThatGuy88 (Sep 21, 2012)

pic taken of me at local trail (taken from digital camera)


----------



## dduff845 (Oct 4, 2012)

where is that


----------



## Tony sibashvili (Oct 5, 2012)

Norco DH 2011 
Photographer - valeri materman


----------



## shimonet (Oct 18, 2011)

It was really hot desert!


----------



## cgjeff (Jun 8, 2011)

My son at Black Rock...


----------



## jsolorza (Jul 6, 2011)

*Tryon park NY*

This is a good 9-10 footer! My Brother took the pic


----------



## Augtron (Oct 15, 2012)

Nice Pics!!!


----------



## fryed_1 (Nov 8, 2010)

Screenshots but after only a year on the bike, I finally got some height worthy of public display:


----------



## lanceuppercut (Mar 9, 2010)




----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

fryed_1 said:


> Screenshots but after only a year on the bike, I finally got some height worthy of public display


nice shots!

but you should really get a helmet that fits!


----------



## cgjeff (Jun 8, 2011)

Bend Oregon...


----------



## darkzeon (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## LAballin23 (Oct 20, 2012)

Great picture that is sweet!!


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

Fun step-up sesh the other day...


----------



## arkon11 (Jul 26, 2009)

Nice shots Moosey, looks like a sick step-up to practice tricks on.


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

arkon11 said:


> Nice shots Moosey, looks like a sick step-up to practice tricks on.


Best trick I pulled off it so far. is a half-superman to seat smashing ballride. Anyone ever landed nuts on seat so hard they actually bent the back half of their saddle down? My seat looks goofy now...


----------



## ThrillSeeker2 (Oct 24, 2012)

DH racing in my opinion is the best adrenaline rush because of the high risk


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Sorry for the bad pics doesn't do the drop justice or the distance out/down
Camera phone power :thumbsup:


----------



## DHgnaR (Feb 20, 2008)

Shot by SMT, rider is me.


----------



## JoeBMX (Apr 7, 2007)

Fade to Black, Whistler, BC


----------



## Glory0rider (Oct 27, 2012)

Waitin for the signal to ride, Les Orres, FR


----------



## 1000hp (Aug 4, 2012)

fryed_1 said:


> Screenshots but after only a year on the bike, I finally got some height worthy of public display:


Looks familiar. Gimme a year and I'll do the big easy. Maybe.


----------



## nightfox223 (Nov 7, 2012)

dankistr4x4 that is a wicked pic


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

aww yeah! Sequences are back!


----------



## frenna (Nov 15, 2012)

Will Goes Boing said:


> Dude that made me LOL.


you made my day dude :thumbsup:


----------



## V.P. (Aug 26, 2007)

JoeBMX said:


> Fade to Black, Whistler, BC


Wheres the HD?

And cool pic btw!


----------



## eyco (Jun 6, 2010)




----------



## ZOMBIE TIMMY (Nov 12, 2012)

Wow this thread is sick. Love the photo's


----------



## Calbear627 (Nov 27, 2012)

****in insane!


----------



## Mishtar (Jun 3, 2011)

At the bike Ranch in Kelowna this past summer.


----------



## subwoffer13 (Nov 28, 2012)

awesome pics!


----------



## DownHillBermBreaker (Dec 1, 2011)

This isn't me its my buddy Mike.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

*Fruita*

Took this photo this past May in Fruita on my Can-Diggle.


----------



## Lowered-S-Dime (Nov 11, 2012)

awesome pics...


----------



## MntnMan (Feb 1, 2008)

Moosey said:


> Fun step-up sesh the other day...
> 
> View attachment 732297
> 
> ...


Nice. Looks like North Salt Lake/Bountiful.


----------



## swaussie (Jul 23, 2007)

a few I took this year on our trip to Meran in Italy...


----------



## alyas_dudung (Dec 21, 2012)

nice pics guys... will post mine soon as i find my camera though.... i forgot where i left them after last weeks DH ride here in my hometown... makes me hesitant to post it because i have a hardtail and by looking at these pics, all of them are fullsus bikes..... 

OT:
can anybody help me find an old TRANS DB/TRANS BR? even if its used or a very old model say '07 or 08'? can anybody hook me up? greatly appreciated guys....


----------



## Lunchbox362 (Jun 27, 2009)

.........................


----------



## tjwebber17 (Dec 8, 2012)

Pacifica CA


----------



## promedical (Jan 26, 2013)

*Advice from the Professionals*

Please forgive me if this is the wrong forum to ask this but I am taking the chance since I see just the best here.

I am 42 getting out the closet my old BMX skills from kid, so got me a 2007 Norco Shore3 (Long story how it came to my hands).
Love going DH in the trails, love this bike, the looking the ride..........BUT getting it to climb is a problem. Set up is 22/32 front 11-30 back cassette.
Is there anyway to optimize it to make it "Trail friendly" without me going DEP?

I was planning to change cassette to 11/34, got a little better pedals (Saint) and working with my endurance.

Any advices would be highly appreciate.

Note: My friends are tire waiting for me on every climb


----------



## CesarRP (Aug 24, 2010)

*La zona Mexico*

in mexico this december


----------



## _rich_ (Jan 22, 2004)

Ooops sorry uploaded a pic from yesterday
i have to wait til the 2013 picture thread:thumbsup:


----------



## Max24 (Jan 31, 2013)

wow awesome pics!!


----------



## skellener (Feb 2, 2013)

Tons of great pics! :thumbsup:


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Kyle Hogan laying the Norco Aurum 1 over hard during our test. Anyone interested can read more of the review.

2013 Norco Aurum 1 Review - REVIEWS - downhillnews


----------



## lanceuppercut (Mar 9, 2010)




----------



## TexasDesertRat (Jan 6, 2013)

CesarRP said:


> in mexico this december


Nice!


----------



## TexasDesertRat (Jan 6, 2013)

lanceuppercut said:


> View attachment 771544


Sick shot!


----------



## dlooneyone (Mar 20, 2012)

some sweet pics on here!


----------



## Nargs11 (Mar 6, 2013)

Wow just made me realise how terrible i am LOL


----------



## dhmatt (Jul 11, 2008)




----------



## kazlx (Jun 13, 2005)




----------



## Tomas.t (Mar 13, 2013)

realy nice photo!


----------



## Jmcleod66 (Apr 8, 2013)

Me hitting Covenant Drop at Mountain Creek Bike Park for the first time!


----------



## deeptroller123 (Jan 14, 2013)

Jmcleod66 said:


> View attachment 788351
> 
> 
> Me hitting Covenant Drop at Mountain Creek Bike Park for the first time!


Very nice! I remember my first time off it = skerry! First weekend in June I'll be there for the race.


----------



## kmayHD (Mar 26, 2013)

You guys are beasts. Im goin ridin tommorow!


----------



## BIKING EXTREME (Apr 15, 2013)

Thats at Oso High Right?


----------



## Crak (May 26, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I know how much everyone likes to fill out surveys. Or not.

But please pay attention to this one as it might be to your or to any of your friends benefit in the future.

I am currently doing my dissertation for my bachelors degree in hospitality and events management.

Therefore I am completing a study to increase value of action sports resort based on the location Whistler.

Please note that this is not only an academic research as it is also helping me with my future goals.

I hope that you pay attention to this survey and I appreciate anyones help for my studies.

Thank you very much for your participation.

Here is the link to the survey:

Value creation for action sports resorts

See you on the trails!

Cheers,

Greg


----------



## jari777 (Aug 7, 2011)

sick photo's!!!


----------



## fryed_1 (Nov 8, 2010)




----------



## OffCamber (May 29, 2005)

Gotta love Snowshoe. Conditions look prime.


----------



## fryed_1 (Nov 8, 2010)

OffCamber said:


> Gotta love Snowshoe. Conditions look prime.


The first pic is at Bryce Resort from opening day the past Sat.


----------



## fryed_1 (Nov 8, 2010)

Screencap from Lo-Pan drop at 7springs yesterday...


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## 303BGB (Jul 14, 2013)

I cant post any of my no skillz photos, so I thought I'd share this masterpiece of which is now my avatar


----------



## ricky916 (Jun 7, 2011)

303BGB said:


> View attachment 816457
> 
> 
> I cant post any of my no skillz photos, so I thought I'd share this masterpiece of which is now my avatar


epic +rep


----------



## Wanny (Jul 30, 2011)

Nothing crazy but very good picture!


----------



## ajdemo76 (Mar 25, 2009)




----------



## Fernandez831 (Sep 18, 2013)

*Me getting some air in the Santa Cruz Mountains*

My buddy's helmet view and me getting some air on a 20ft. gap


----------



## kazlx (Jun 13, 2005)




----------



## R2ana (Dec 24, 2010)

Where is that ^^? looks like az.. Nice drop!


----------



## kazlx (Jun 13, 2005)

Bootleg Canyon, NV


----------



## xero17 (Oct 27, 2013)

Like this facebook page to get all the latest freeride and downhill action!

https://www.facebook.com/dhfrnews


----------



## DHgnaR (Feb 20, 2008)

Not me riding but one I snapped of Aggie at Rampage this year.


----------



## COLIN M (Mar 26, 2009)

*Air time*


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## DeathWish (Oct 2, 2013)




----------



## TreeFiddy5 (Jan 29, 2014)

*My favorite two pics this year*

not sure which one I like more


----------



## maw77712 (May 23, 2013)

*Black Rock*

Black Rock

BRMBA.org

Summer/Fall 2013


----------



## Manuel Jost (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## AntonioLekic (Oct 25, 2013)

Not mutch compared to your guys shots 
Heres one on my local trail right after a fall...


----------



## TNC3 (May 19, 2010)

Hi. where is this? Looks like a deciduous forest. Good DH trail?


----------



## AntonioLekic (Oct 25, 2013)

Hi,its a local trail in Zagreb,Croatia.Nice for messing oround with friends and training and having fun


----------



## White7 (Feb 9, 2015)

I dont usually downhill,,but when I do I make sure the small wheel is in front


----------



## kazlx (Jun 13, 2005)




----------



## sinfony78 (Dec 2, 2012)

northstar, lake tahoe


----------



## B888S (Feb 18, 2013)

Northstar Last July


----------



## ajdemo76 (Mar 25, 2009)

I haven't had much time to shoot this year, but this is my favorite so far.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kazlx (Jun 13, 2005)




----------



## DHMASTER (Oct 12, 2010)

*Kamikaze*


----------



## Seventh-777 (Aug 30, 2013)

Highland:


----------



## DHMASTER (Oct 12, 2010)

MegaKamikaze


----------



## LarryFahn (Jul 19, 2005)

Marty Master, 2019 at Whistler


----------

